# Weatherby PA-08...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has shot or handled the Weatherby PA-08 pump? Looks like a real nice pump in the classic 870 Wingmaster mold.

I'm thinking of getting one for my son as a welcome home gift when he gets back from his second tour in Afghanistan this Summer...


----------

